# Trade from Bazaar Section Gone Bad



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

i started a thread in the bazaar section wanting to buy a AGP card.many people contacted me and i bought a 6600GT AGP card from a member here.

The card did not ran on my pc,not even in any pc i checked.i spent over 300Rs as fuel expenses to roam about in every computer shop in my city to check the card.

i told that member abt that problem and he told me my psu is weak.so i trusted him and checked the card with two PSUs good computer shop who knows how to run two psu's but it didn't ran.that guy told me then to check the card with  two psus as he also ran his card with two psus b4.
when i told him that i hav already checked his method and told him to take back the card.he refused to do that.i told him that i will ship the card to him for free but he is not replying my PMs.nowadays i think he is not clearing his inbox so that i cannot send him PMs.he is an active member and comes online daily.He told me b4 i bought the card from him that he will take it back if it not works but now he is killing his promise.By his way of talking he does not appear to be a decent guy.God knows his intention
i am not taking his name now but this message is to inform him that still there is time.I am not rich as u to upgrade every six months and get 8800GT in SLI mode but i know that we should not waste our precious money.I am in urgent need of money becoz my mobile phone has got stolen and i  hav to get a new one and also the dvd writer.so that agp card is of no use to me. 

i will quote the members name here tommorow if i do not get his response but i think that he will surely post here as he is very proud. 

mates plz tell me am i wrong.i collected my pocket money and bought that card.so that amount is very precious to me


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

tell us who is that ? why this kind of fraud man,, we all here are like family..  its so sad to know this.. 

it is necessary that we know coz in future too all members will take this seriously, to buy from genuine people , not from anyone..


----------



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

dear, i am not taking the name becoz i still hav hope that he will take back the agp card and return my money.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

woh main nahi hu bhaiyon


----------



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

shantanu  plz come on ym.i will tell u there


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> dear, i am not taking the name becoz i still hav hope that he will take back the agp card and return my money.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


yeh gandhigiri chor aur naam bata uska  he might cheat others also.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

Arey maine kuch nahi kiya.. Mujh pe shak mat karna..


----------



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

comment on that also that am i wrong*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

come to yahoo !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> come to yahoo !


ok


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

lol ! abe tere ko kaun bulaya hai ! i asked UTSAV.. lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> lol ! abe tere ko kaun bulaya hai ! i asked UTSAV.. lol


haan haan ab hum chotey logon ko kyu bulaoge


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

very sad........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

naam to batana us *&(^(&*&&^ ka.  
saale ko leta leta ke peetenge.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

now dis is not gud...can't believe all dis happening in digit.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif..i think u shud tell da name now...da guy wont cum here i think....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

even you doesnt say the name we all know the name, by simply visiting the I want section... 

anyway I hope the person who is a reputeted member of the forum and many other forum where i visit should take care of the issue...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> johnjjx is the man guyz.
> @utsav-no need to hide the name now.



wrong !!!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

i cant guess who is he  3 are there to sell the same card  all 3 are regular formaties!


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

~Deleted names~


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=646565&postcount=21


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=646565&postcount=21


shabaash


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

^^I also wanted to give that link....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

assassin????  
cant be


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

Guys please calm down.Its not good to run a card with two PSUs as i have also done that before.
Please run the card with atleast a zebronics 500 watt(Rs 700) and tell me the result.Running the card with two psus won't increase the output power on the rails.
Even i have been tricked here in buying stuff at thinkdigit bazzar section.Utsav i was also tricked when i bought Dual Layer DVDs from here.I bought 20 DVDs and more than 13 were defective.I spent above Rs 3K then and got my money wasted.
Currently he's looking at my thread.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

hey utsav what exactly is the error?is the card not even detected?maybe i can help.but i m sure ur psu (the older one) would have handled the card coz i myself ran 8600gts for few days on a cheapo psu.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

If there is a fraud then i request that he be banned if he does not reply and repay the money.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> i started a thread in the bazaar section wanting to buy a AGP card.many people contacted me and i bought a 6600GT AGP card from a member here.
> 
> The card did not ran on my pc,not even in any pc i checked.i spent over 300Rs as fuel expenses to roam about in every computer shop in my city to check the card.
> 
> ...


 
Bhai teri to lag gayi...ha ha...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

I have seen similar situations in TechEnclave forums too. They keep a sticky of spammers, so that newbies can be aware of who is trying to dope and who is the real deal.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

@cool_techie-That's a good idea. We should kick those ****** butts!! It's really tough to believe that one of the regulars go around cheating like this!!  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/66.gif


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

assasin should atleast reply.. its a warning to him... i already PMed him about the issue.. i hope he replies..


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> assasin should atleast reply.. its a warning to him... i already PMed him about the issue.. i hope he replies..


 
Bro wat if he doesnt reply?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

he think he will.. he is a reputed member...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

lets wait and watch! He is a reputed member and should reply atleast.OR ,maybe just don't reply in this thread--talk to utsav\shantanu directly and solve the issue.

@utsav:Yea man I saw your threads in hardware sections about that card not working.How much money did ya pay him for that card?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

man this is cheating . . . i cant believe it happening in digit


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

I am not trying to be a doubting thomas over in here, but i guess he wont be replying. Maybe he may create an alias and continue to be one amongst us.


----------



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

^^U r right. if he had good intentions in mind then he would hav surely replied

i paid 2600 bucks


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

Stop all this crap now..I dont think he is going to reply to this topic or may be in PM...

@Utsav :- You must be having his address or may be his contact number.Try calling him and ask him to return your money back.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> ^^U r right. if he had good intentions in mind then he would hav surely replied
> 
> i paid 2600 bucks


Register a case with the cyber crime cell, of fraud, & misleading. you must be having his contact number at least, give it to the police, they will take care of him. also if you have paid him through banking channels then you got his banking account number too, so if he changed his cell number the bank account  cannot be changed, so you can trace him very well. also from which city he is in, maybe members from there can go to his place & recover your money
*www.cybercellmumbai.com/


@assasin
i think you should return his dude his money back, & settle it once it for all
dude why you doing it for just this small amount of money, money can be earned with lost but reputation once lost cannot come back.
remember this in your whole life.
no offense intended 



			
				cyber crime said:
			
		

> *Internet Fraud*
> 
> The term Internet fraud refers to any type of fraud scheme that uses email, web sites, chat rooms or message boards to present fraudulent solicitations to prospective victims, to conduct fraudulent transactions or to transmit the proceeds of fraud to financial institutions or to other connected with the scheme.


*www.cybercellmumbai.com/cyber-crimes/internet-fraud


----------



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

ya,for him its a very small amount but for me its big coz i collected it

i dont want to register a case for just  small matter.he can easily solve the matter if he wants


----------



## vish786 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

I hope assassin resolves this issue, otherwise trust among fellow members for buying will be lost.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

Assassin is a very old and reputed member.. I dont think he can do anything like this. He should reply here and clarify..


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

gary rightly said . . reputation once gone cannot come back . . 
i hope he settles this , its better late than never . just incase he thinks that "oh my god my reputation is gone ".


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

Hey..I dont think we sud completely blame Assassin.
It may be possible..that card get damaged in path.

Or may be possible..that this is not his own card...and he was also cheated by some1.

so, lets wait for some time..and wait for his reponce.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

he was seeking for some bakra to let the stuff get off!but this is cruel!online communities are running in some belief and understandings.I hope he understands..this is not some road side bargain centre!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

Yes.Not blame him so early.
Let him give justification first.


----------



## assasin (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

ok.saw a lot of comments out here.
all i wanna say is that b4 selling out the card i tested it at my vendors place.
that pc's config was:
P4 2.4GHz
Asrock 845 chipset mobo
Zebronics 400W (20A on 12v rail)
the card worked perfectly on the pc.so the next day i handed the card over to him personally.also the card wast mine.it was my frnds.
one more thing the card comes with a 3yrs warranty and i had provide Utsav with the bill.so if the card is faulty then why doesnt he get it replaced?i've told his to get it replaced but he said he cant.i dont know why.

one thing cud be hes some how damaged the card.so no ones' ready to send it for RMA.cuz just few days back he was ready to buy a psu.but due to some probs i cudnt confirm the rates.but after i confirmed and requested him to send the money he just backed out completely as if he wasnt interested in buying the psu.i even told him to get it from some1 else on the forum.
i dont hav any intention of cheating any1.i'm 100% sure the card was working b4 i handed it over.

as far as the pm inbox being full is concerned,i had told Utsav that i'm out of station.so i'm surfing thru my mobile.and MO speeds out here r bad so i just saty online to do the bare minimums.
now u ppl decide.

also if i had any intention of cheating him all i wud hav to do is login thru a diff id and he wudnt hav been able to reach me.


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

hey guys happens a lot of times things work and then suddenly go kapoot if its under warranty then i find no reason for utsav to be blaming u ....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

After all it's a machine....it can broke anytime.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

Try RMA


----------



## assasin (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

thats wat i've told him.but he says that its not possible.thats why i'm suspecting that he may hav damaged the card somehow.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

Assasin has a valid point. If the card is under warranty then utsav should get it replaced.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

This thread is turning out to be very interesting...


----------



## int86 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

@pathiks 
In case if it was out of warrenty then what would you have suggested.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

I will request both to meet on yahoo messenger..and solve the problem personally.U both are good guys and have good reputation here 

why dont U guys meet again..and go to service center (it is still under warranty).

Thinga can be solved very easily


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				crystal_pup said:
			
		

> This thread is turning out to be very interesting...



Kahani Mein Twist *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/48.gif


----------



## assasin (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> why dont U guys meet again..and go to service center (it is still under warranty).
> 
> 
> 
> Thinga can be solved very easily





but the prob is utsav lives in Jhansi and i live in Durgapur.

during puja he came down to Kolkata for a week and i handed over the card to him personally.after a week or so he returned.i though every thing was alright as i gave him one week of testing time(a week after he reached home from Kolkata) and he didnt complain bout the card during this time.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

sorry mate if i had said something wrong against you . . i only saw you delaying to reply here . . its good to see you reply here . and clearing the doubts . . i feel ashamed suddenly


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

utsav what is your word on this.. ? assasin .. you and utsav both are equal for us.. you guys know each other better as you guys have met too. Utsav just SCAN the Bill assasin gave you.. and also we would like to have a picture of your card as now.. 

i have the picture of that before it was sold.. so we can make out some difference.. if you have noticed something post it here ... 

this way we cant say that assasin has done anything wrong.. as its natural that somehow the card was damaged after assasin tested it. 

only you both guys can solve this. we can only make out who is culprit.. the only thing i am concerned of is that the amount UTSAV got in the card matters for him as he collected it. 

if the BILL is genuine , you should get it RMA'd .. UTSAV and assasin both give some time to forum unless the case sorts out.


----------



## assasin (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

@x3060 no bad feelings mate.but i had claified to Utsav that i'm out of station.so i wont be replying to urs or any1s pms.but maybe he thought i was lying and started off this thread.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

but assasin he did not take your name. ! it was some other members who wanted twist and masala.. !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

tamaam sabooton aur gawaahoon ko madenazar rakhte huey yeh adalat assasin ko is case se bari karti hai.


----------



## assasin (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

^^^   thnx dood.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

gaurav : its not so easy.. you are just going one sided.. did you take a look at the bill or card ? 

assasin : i hope a member like you will surely cooperate with this..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> gaurav : its not so easy.. you are just going one sided.. did you take a look at the bill or card ?
> 
> assasin : i hope a member like you will surely cooperate with this..


arey tumne toh mujhe adalat samajh liya lol. But galti utsav ki bhi hai when you buy second hand parts you have to check it then you should give money.


----------



## assasin (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> assasin : i hope a member like you will surely cooperate with this..


 
yup i'm ready to cooperate.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

All is well that ends well.
Happy foruming


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: A fraud person is here in the digit forum*

all is well here now  . . and the forum continues . . . happy digiting


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 13, 2007)

Forum rules are there for a reason. Issues such as these should be handled better and brought to the notice of the admins first. If the seller is found guilty, only then the community needs to be notified about the same. And I can't stress this enough: please give some time for the issue to sort out before jumping to conclusions. Next time such a thing crops up, PM the admins or the mods first. We will do the best we can to protect you. 

The original title has been changed and this thread has been moved to Chit-chat.


----------



## utsav (Dec 13, 2007)

i had already Pmed asfaq b4 but didnt got any reply.
secondly whenever i told assasin to take back the card then he stopped replying.

if that card runs on a 400W zebby then it should run fine on it so why did assasin was forcing me to get a 500W platinum for 2000bucks

i told him that if that card does not works even after a buy a good PSU then what will i do.i will end up losing money from both hands.

i also told him that try to arrange for a old good psu and send it to me so that i can check that whether the card runs on it or not for which i was ready to pay him.but he didnt gave a single reply.

i was not able to get the card replaced because there is no proper service center of Graphics cards in my city and i hav to go to delhi to get it replaced for which i will end up losing money more than that of the card's value.

another suspecting thing was this
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/2738/06102007023an5smalltt7.th.jpg
This is the original image which assasin gav me b4 i bought the card from him
the red coloured date stamp sticker was missing from the lower right of the card when i got the card from assasin
the local dealers r saying it is impossible to replace the card without it

i took the most possible care to prevent the card from damage when i brought it to my house from kolkata


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, this topic was an eye-opener. Now, we know that we have to be extra careful when we buy second-hand goods. I hope this issue gets settled quickly and in a peaceful way. Cheers!


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 13, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> i had already Pmed asfaq b4 but didnt got any reply.
> secondly whenever i told assasin to take back the card then he stopped replying.
> 
> if that card runs on a 400W zebby then it should run fine on it so why did assasin was forcing me to get a 500W platinum for 2000bucks
> ...



trust me the card works on a cheap psu.the only problem i faced is the nvidia baloon popping up when i used 3 hard drives together saying my card will run in compatibility mode and will sufer in performance.

so its ur card thats not ok.maybe he tried to oc it and toasted it.coz u have not seen what's below the fan right?


----------



## utsav (Dec 13, 2007)

^^so what should be done. i asked assasin to send a old psu which is good so that i can check the card with it and if it does not works then i will not lose money for the psu also.

there is a no availability of good psu in my city so i asked assasin to send one.

its really a doubting issue that whenever i asked him to take back the card or send a old psu he stopped replying


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 13, 2007)

to me it seems the card does not have a power connector.maybe i am not able to see it in the pic coz the one on my cards is a square one.so if its not there then no matter which psu u switch to its never gonna make a diffrnce coz cards without it draw power thru the board.btw are you sure about ur agp interface?is it working?have you tried some other card in it?and can you give details of your own psu which u used for the card?i mean the amp\volts writtn on the sticker?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 13, 2007)

Utsav did u attach the 4 pin molex connector to cards molex inlet.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2007)

utsav man ! send the BILL and cards PIC.. ok only BILL...


----------



## utsav (Dec 13, 2007)

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/5669/billxk3pf1.th.jpgits the bill.
notice that there is no stamp


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 13, 2007)

try the card on another pc or try another card on your pc.

also see this similar thread-
*www.techenclave.com/forums/geforce-6600-gt-problems-9775.html


----------



## utsav (Dec 13, 2007)

^^see the first post atleast nicely


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 13, 2007)

Utsav u did not answer my question??


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 13, 2007)

seen now.well i guess the only solution for you is to get the card replaced coz its in warranty.
such cards don't actually need a decent psu to atleast run as long as you are on a stock rig.also utsav has tried in other pc so all it means is the card is not working.btw assaasin no offence but did u give him the card without that stamp?coz the vendors dont entertain u till u have that numbers on the card.and utsav please post the pics of the card-both sides of it.


----------



## assasin (Dec 13, 2007)

^^^ the card has the serial no sticker on the back side like every other card does.
some vendors out here dont put dealer stamps on theirs bill.the bill for my N95 8GB doesnt hav any dealer stamp but that doesnt mean its false.leave the stamp part alone some vendors dont even mention serial nos in their bills.thats not my fault.

and for the old psu part i've already told Utsav that i dont hav a good old psu the only 1 thats lying at my home is the same one that u hav. (Intex 400W)


----------



## kewlguy (Dec 14, 2007)

i've read in this thread that a lot of the forum members here r saying that assassin is a very reputed member.i'd like 2 know on wat basis.no offence intended

also i wud say that when ur buying 2nd stuff u sud accept the fact that it can blow off anytime.i've 2 combo drives lying at home which bonked off within 2 weeks

had 2 just accept the fact that i was unlucky with those 2.still that didnt deter me from buying 2nd hand stuff


----------



## iMav (Dec 14, 2007)

i think every1 is saying that as  a result of assasin's online contribution and presence


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 14, 2007)

hey hey y dont utsav n assasin cme to solution on their own now.......since assasin is replyin...
since card is in warranty......assasin u should help him with the RMA n Utsav try talkin with d makers of d card to get it rmad talk with the cc mail em..
if this thing doesnt get solved then it might be a hold back for others too
to buy in DIGIT BAZAAR n we dnt want tht to happen do we??


----------



## utsav (Dec 14, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Utsav u did not answer my question??


i am not very new to computers and i always read the manual nicely b4 doing anything so obviously i hav plugged the molex connector also 

another thing is that assasin has not yet contacted me personally yet

my psu runs 2DVD writers and two HDDs very nicely with a tv-tuner and a internal modem with 3 80mm cooling fans
when i checked the card with my pc ,at that time i disconnected all dvd writers ,tv-tuner and modem and also the fans and i was just running a P4 proccy with a HDD and also removed the ram sticks and was running with only one ram stick so that power consumption should be low but then too the card didnt ran.what it means? am i a fool


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

Understood.Hope this settles down.


----------



## utsav (Dec 14, 2007)

^^only if assasin wants....


----------



## kewlguy (Dec 14, 2007)

saw that most of the guys r thinking that assassin is the culprit but has some1 thought bout the opposite??
i'm saying this cuz i mostly deal in 2nd hand stuffs i.e i buy 2nd hand stuffs from ppl and sell them to others for profit.
i've seen many cases where the goods were delivered in perfect working condition but after a day or 2 the customer comes claiming that the stuff is not working.on further inspection it was found that the customer has damaged the goods.
i'm not baming any1 here but i cud be that Utsav burnt the card while trying to oc.so he knows he cant get warranty and now comes asking for a refund saying card is not working.
or it cud be that assassin handed over a dead card to utsav.
these r the only 2 possibiliries.

also saw some1 suggesting Utsav to register case with Cyber Crime cell.wake up man this is India and out here justice comes at a price if at all.to get back 2600 bucks Utsav will hav to spend more than that amt.so its better not register cases for such small amounts.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

kewlguy : i am not saying anything coz i am in a confused state of mind.. ! but be advised.. DO NOT make multiple ID's in the forum.. i know who you are...


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ I think i got who you are talking of


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

> 1> C2Q G0 @ 3.6Ghz|P5B Dlx WiFi|2GB DDR2 667|640GB HDD|XFX 8800GTS 320MB Fatal1ty|CM Xtreme 650W|CM Hyper 48
> 2> E2140|Biostar 945G|1GB DDR2 667|160GB
> 3>N95 8GB


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

Siggy or kewlguy said:
			
		

> 1> C2Q G0 @ 3.6Ghz|P5B Dlx WiFi|2GB DDR2 667|640GB HDD|XFX 8800GTS 320MB Fatal1ty|CM Xtreme 650W|CM Hyper 48
> 2> E2140|Biostar 945G|1GB DDR2 667|160GB
> 3>N95 8GB



vs



			
				Siggy of assasin said:
			
		

> C2Q Q6600 G0 @ 3.6GHz/Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi/2*1GB DDR2 667/XFX 8800GTS 320MB Fatal1ty/2*320GB + 160GB/PCTV 100i/TV2000 XP/VA1912wb/CM Extreme Power Duo 650W/CM Hyper 48/Altec Lansing VS2321/N95 8GB



Huh ??

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/715/23821002pr9.jpg
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/5666/29818611jc5.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

see the first post of KEWL GUY in this thread also ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

But one thing is certainly true  Case in Cyber Cell will certainly cost a lot more than Rs. 2600/-  with its aftermath


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

harvik and all : please not even for proving anything.. : it is not advised to create multiple IDs.. next time i wont take it normallly... last warning..


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

Understood.
BTW what about kewlguy.
LOG the IP which both of them have.


----------



## kewlguy (Dec 14, 2007)

^^^  multiple ids???hav u even seen my date of joining???


----------



## iMav (Dec 14, 2007)

looks like its time raaabo came in ... raaabo whee are u ....


----------



## kewlguy (Dec 14, 2007)

i thing i can reveal is that i know assassin very well.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

Come on its quiet clear.
The ID date does not matter cause anyone can create one anytime.
Maybe your his brother.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

@utsav:I am sure the card is at fault,you have no choice but to try for RAM.If you face problems in RMAing like bill not original or something then you can blame assasin.Did you ask for some testing warranty while making the purchase?Secondly you took 1-2 weeks to put the card in your rig after receiving the card from assasin,so chances are there that the card went kaput in that period no matter how careful you were.

Your PSU is all right,1 400w psu is more than enough for a 6600,hell I am running my c2d(no g.card though) on a 250watt generic PSU.


You have no choice but to try for RMA no matter how much ots gonna cost you.You cannot blame assasin before trying for RMA.You have purchased the card,now its yours.


----------



## assasin (Dec 14, 2007)

nah we aint brothers but we r very good friends.


----------



## iMav (Dec 14, 2007)

moderators please call raaabo to this thread - 6 pages but still no solution let raaabo take the decision as to what happens in this case


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51578

ADMINS please see this thread and see the first two posts.. of KEWL guy and assasin : *both guys have same IP..* 

assasin : i meant you a very nice guy and had a very nice repo. why you ruined it.. we all thought that UTSAV got the card burnt .. but using your another id you gave us a shock and GOD helped us uncover the truth..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

^^it is clear:ek ho online hota hai,both were never online simultaneously.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

TDH : both can be online at same time : one through mobile and one through comp. or both from one comp. too  its very simple. 

*and now plz let admins decide.. *


----------



## FatBeing (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, this is indeed interesting. 
1. Utsav: if card is defective, get it replaced as soon as you can. It doesn't matter who sold it to you. 
2. kewlguy has been deleted. 
3. assasin has been banned. For some reason, he created kewlguy and was running around solving his own doubts. Idiot.


----------



## utsav (Dec 14, 2007)

what abt my money*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif

the bill is creating a problem for me to get the card replaced as it is fake


----------



## iMav (Dec 14, 2007)

how can a bill be fake


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 14, 2007)

Finally this thread got end...
But Utsav...U got bad luck


----------



## FatBeing (Dec 14, 2007)

Read: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33173


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 14, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> how can a bill be fake


Arre yaar..U know photoshop..and than telling.

U can edit any other bill..


----------



## utsav (Dec 14, 2007)

ya,i know this.but if assasin would hav been forced he might hav returned the money


----------



## int86 (Dec 14, 2007)

@utsav
you told that assasin promised you, while deal was going, to get back the card if it did not worked.
Can you elabrated what he ment by "not worked".


----------



## utsav (Dec 14, 2007)

god knows what he means,

main to lut gaya.

but guys take care from other sellers

can any guy help me in getting the card replaced*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif


----------



## x3060 (Dec 14, 2007)

there you go ,after a lot of twists and turns......a sad story ....


----------



## azzu (Dec 14, 2007)

but hey indian Stories doesnt End like this 
Every story has a Happy Ending ??


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 14, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> 2. kewlguy has been deleted.
> 3. assasin has been banned. For some reason, he created kewlguy and was running around solving his own doubts. Idiot.


lol, is it possible to undelete kewlguy for a couple of days so that we can see his previous posts and see how assasin involves himself in those posts? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah,maybe ban him,to prevent posting.
Although,if a mod/admin takes the time to post a list of his threads,
it would be fine too.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Pathik (Dec 14, 2007)

Very Sad.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

A SAD Ending indeed. 
*Lekin is sab me Utsav ki kya galati thi bhai*. They both even met each other. What more one can do even if both seller and buyer and are from one city. _Ghar jaake mar-pit karni padegi phir toh _


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 14, 2007)

guys beatin out d bush blamin assasin........the point is that UTSAV's problem
isnt solved.........whtever assasin did or didnt doesnt matter now..
its utsav whose prob is to b solved.

@utsav talk with the cc of makers of the card...u should atleast try to rma.
jus giv it a shot....
@assasin u can arrange for new copy bill frm d retailers with necessary details...tht way u can help utsav too...
if u refrain frm doin so too then there wnt b a doubt tht u sold junk.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 14, 2007)

got to the police UTSAV n file n FIR there for the case of cheatin n let that ASSASIN guy rot in jail  mere ko to bahut gussa aa raha hai. teri jagah main hot to abhi us ASSASIN ke ghar ja kar USKO leta leta kar marta!!


----------



## FatBeing (Dec 14, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> lol, is it possible to undelete kewlguy for a couple of days so that we can see his previous posts and see how assasin involves himself in those posts? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


No undelete option, but you should find this entertaining: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51578


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 14, 2007)

^ i already saw that thread in shantanu's post previous page *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## x3060 (Dec 14, 2007)

thats a noob of the year masterwork .


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 14, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> got to the police UTSAV n file n FIR there for the case of cheatin n let that ASSASIN guy rot in jail  mere ko to bahut gussa aa raha hai. teri jagah main hot to abhi us ASSASIN ke ghar ja kar USKO leta leta kar marta!!


 
LFMAO............


----------



## Who (Dec 14, 2007)

Money did it again, a guy with 1800 post lost everything cause of money, sad this is same with real life.

  btw utsav what are you gonna do with the card ?


----------



## utsav (Dec 14, 2007)

Guys.jo hona tha ho gaya par tum log kabhi bhi second hand goods nehi khareedna. never


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 14, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> Guys.jo hona tha ho gaya par tum log kabhi bhi second hand goods nehi khareedna. never


 
No brother,i don't totally agree with you on this....I know this kind of things happen to some people....But this doesn't mean that people should stop buying 2nd hand things...The thing is that they should be more careful while purchasing such products.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> Guys.jo hona tha ho gaya par tum log kabhi bhi second hand goods nehi khareedna. never



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## assasin_returns (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm assasin
i'm very sorry for wat ever has happened.but u gotta believe watvere i hav gotta say.

1st the card wasnt mine.whenever i talked to that guy bout refunding the money for the card he used to disconnect my call.after few days he even stopped taking my call.cudnt get him even at his home in the morning.so i went there 2night at 9:30pm and beat him up.now he has agreed to refund money but he says he'll pay me only 2.2k and that 2 after i show him that i've received the card.he has paid me 500 bucks as advance.

i never wanted to cheat utsav or any1 out here.was trying to help out that guy.but he just didnt wanna refund me the money so that i cud refund it to utsav and i wont pay it from my pocket for no fault of mine.never told this b4 cuz i wasnt sure whether i wud be able to get the money from that guy.

im doing this just to clear the misunderstanding that has taken place. 
hope u guys can forgive me.

now everything depends on Utsav.i've pm'd him.

and as far as the ip of both my prev acc and kewl acc being same:
kewlguys was my frnd and my roomate's acc.both of us surf from my MO connection.so both hav same ip.
believe me it wasnt me but my frnd(kewlguy)


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

i hope utsav will be happy.. its not full but atleast he will get something.. Assasin very nice job.. 

you return his money and i will contact admins and will unban your previous ID.. for your communication with utsav you can use this current ID.. after that this ID will be banned and you can continue using your old ID..(if admins say yes) i will try..


----------



## assasin_returns (Dec 14, 2007)

also had to create this acc just to clear up all the mess that i had left behind.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

leave the previous thing.. i and we all know who it was.. its not the matter now.. you help utsav and we all will be having the same Reputation for you again.. 

refer the thread : in fatbeing or my post..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

^nice move but you should have been more open about it earlier.I feel you would have not done anything like this had utsav not started this thread.That kewlguy thing was really stupid to do.It clearly showed you wanted to cheat.

Why did you give him a photoshoped bill?I still can't make out this part.And if the bill was indeed then the card can be RMAed if it is not broken.

Anyways all is well that ends well.I suggest you give utsav his money back as soon as possible and end this.I appreciate your making this new id and trying to help utsav.


----------



## assasin_returns (Dec 14, 2007)

@shantanu   i didnt hav to do this cuz i was banned cuz a much simpler solution wud be to create a new id and continue.
but just cudnt accept the fact that Utsav was loosing money for no fault of his and my image was tarnished cuz that guy didnt keep his word.
hope this helps to clear up the mess.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

One question though if he's your roommate couldn't you just tell him in person about the Dual Channel ram thing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2007)

Were you guys(roommate) not on speaking terms?


----------



## vish786 (Dec 14, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> One question though if he's your roommate couldn't you just tell him in person about the Dual Channel ram thing.


mebbe all that is a crooked up story.... but now all we want is assassin returning utsav's money is more mandatory.

atleast he has agreed to pay *some money, if not it would hav been worse.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes agreed.If everything goes well we'll have a happy ending.


----------



## assasin_returns (Dec 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^nice move but you should have been more open about it earlier.I feel you would have not done anything like this had utsav not started this thread.That kewlguy thing was really stupid to do.It clearly showed you wanted to cheat.
> 
> Why did you give him a photoshoped bill?I still can't make out this part.And if the bill was indeed then the card can be RMAed if it is not broken.


 
so u wanna mean that i'm doing this cuz Utsav started this thread???? 
common man u gotta be joking.if i had to cheat all i wud hav to do is create a new id and continue.i didnt hav to do any of this.

and for the bill,the card and the bill was handed over to me by that guy himself(who was my frnd,but not anymore after 2night).now u dont expect me to check whether that bill is original or not.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

hey everyone .. stop the BS... let the man breath... no more BS or everyone who posts unnecessary will be banned..


----------



## assasin_returns (Dec 14, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> mebbe all that is a crooked up story.... but now all we want is assassin returning utsav's money is more mandatory.
> 
> atleast he has agreed to pay *some money, if not it would hav been worse.


 
if u wanna believe me then belive me,i cant force u to.

as far as that dual channel q is concerned,when kewl guy registered we were in 3rd yr hostel and he wasnt my roomate.he staed at mesh.but now in the 4th yr hostel we r roommates.


----------

